# I need PVC Rod Holder/Outriggers DIY Ideas???



## Shane Lewis

Just got my 2012 Outback from a great guy here on the forum. I am wanting to build a funtional rod holder/outrigger arch that mounts in the rear rod holders in the Outback. I am wanting it high enough to go over a decent size cooler. And why I am talking about a cooler... What is the perfect cooler that fits the Outback?
Not looking to re-invent the wheel if somebody has already found a perfect set up. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions and photo's.


----------



## JD7.62

This is what I built. Fits over a 48qt igloo perfectly which also happens to be the perfect sized cooler for the outback!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/sundays-little-project-134169/


----------



## Shane Lewis

JD7.62 said:


> This is what I built. Fits over a 48qt igloo perfectly which also happens to be the perfect sized cooler for the outback!
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/sundays-little-project-134169/


That's exactly what I have in mind. And maybe even add a mount in the middle for a flag, maybe a pirate flag. Thanks!!!


----------



## caim

I really like the idea that jd has. As I was on the fence about going shorter or taller.... Well since they are so cheap and easy to make I made this one for trolling and using the bigger cooler. I do want to make one that is smaller for normal bay use and stuff like that as the taller you get with it the more unstable it seems. Now it is not that bad at all.... but it does move some. I stole my idea from stressless as it seems to work for him and looked good.


----------



## oldrebel18

JD7.62 said:


> This is what I built. Fits over a 48qt igloo perfectly which also happens to be the perfect sized cooler for the outback!
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/sundays-little-project-134169/


hey what size PVC did you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jbs_bama

That is a cool build. I want to do something like that for my kayak.


----------



## Kenton

Dang JD7, great minds. I drew this up five years ago. Never got around to building it though. Mine had small LED bars on the sides to help with over the shoulder light that had a toggle near the seat.


----------



## Shane Lewis

*Work in progress!!!*

Here is what I got so far. I tried the arch but it was moving around to much. This was very stable with the back legs and I can add some bungies to keep it light to the Yak. When I finish adding the Rod Holders I will flare the ends to make it easier to place the rods in them. I may extend it a few inches longer to accomadate what ever cooler I decide to go with. I have been told the 48qt. Igloo is great for the Outback.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Shane Lewis

I think I am ready!!! I have not decided on a cooler yet. The rods are just for the photo shoot.


----------



## brianBFD

I did something similar to what Shane did on my PA and put my holders behind the cooler. I don't use a huge cooler either, but can put a 48qt if I need to. I did not angle my center rod holders either.


----------

